# Jacksonville



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

any news ????


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open has 9 dogs left to run in the first series tomorrow. Derby finished but they did not give out results....will post them tomorrow when I get them


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats to my Tampa training partner Chad Radt and his super nice puppy "Peace" on their 2nd in her Derby debut! There will be many more ribbons to come for this team.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the 2nd series 

3,5,6,8,9,10,12,15,17,18,22,25,28,29,33,34,40,42,
43,44,54,57,58,59,60,61,62,63,64,76,
81,83,85,86,88

35 total


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Congrats, Chad.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the 2nd series

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,12,13,14,15,16,18,20,21,22,25,26,27,28,29,30,32,33,34,35,36,38,40,42,44,45,
46,49,53,57

39 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last series
9,10,12,15,22,28,34,59,60,81,83,86,88

13 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st- #5 Nora / Lanse Brown
2nd- #4 Peace / Chad Radt
3rd- #7 Tucker /Karl Gunzer
4th- #9 Reuben /Barbara Younglove

RJ - #6 Ruby / Al Arthur

Jams- 8,14


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Results

1at- #6 Makata /Andy Attar
2nd- #13 Cash / Keith Farmer
3rd- #14 Lucky / Wayne Curtis
4th- #7 Gator / Dottie Wattleworth

RJ -#15 Louie / Karl Gunzee
Jam -#23

CONGRATS TO ALL


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Derby Results
> 
> 1st- #5 Nora / Lanse Brown
> 2nd- #4 Peace / Chad Radt
> ...


Congrats Nora and Lanse that puts Nora on the Derby list YAHOOOO!!!!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Congrats Lance and Nora.  
Nora's the Top Montana Derby Dog this week! 
Micki



Brenda said:


> Derby Results
> 
> 1st- #5 Nora / Lanse Brown
> 2nd- #4 Peace / Chad Radt
> ...


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats to Chad and Keith on a job well done.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the last series

2,3,4,7,9,13,14,16,18,21,27,28,32,36,40,49,57

17 total


----------



## Deannie (Jul 20, 2009)

Anybody know the open results?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st- #88 Cutter /Jeff Talley
2nd-#22 Woody /Al Arthur
3rd-#60 Jack / Liz Jerome
4th -#34 Boomer / Al Arthur

RJ - #12

Jams- 10,81,86,59

Congrats to All


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results
1st-#3 Twister / Mitch Brown
2nd-#7 Harm / Bob Larsen
3rd-#28 Zonka/ Bruce Hall
4th-#40 Dory / Margot Brown

RJ -#14 Star / John Stracka

JAMS - 2,9,13,16,18,21,27,32,36,49,57

Congrats to All !!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 1st-#3 Twister / Mitch Brown
> 2nd-#7 Harm / Bob Larsen
> 3rd-#28 Zonka/ Bruce Hall
> ...


Two weeks in a row!!! Congrats Mitch Margo and Twister & Dory!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks..... Tom, Ricky and David

We had lots of fun this weekend.

Chad


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

WOOOOO HOOOOOO
Congrats Chad on your Derby 2nd -- WOW
Now quit showin us all up!!!!
Peace out,


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Furball said:


> WOOOOO HOOOOOO
> Congrats Chad on your Derby 2nd -- WOW
> Now quit showin us all up!!!!
> Peace out,


hahahahah

Thanks Anney,

Chad-ly


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

I also want to personally thank Keith Farmer and his assistant Mike. They both were a great help to me with the Derby and Q. They were both willing to jump in and help where ever needed.

Thanks Guys,

Chad


----------



## Dick Langford (Sep 7, 2008)

I was the Marshal at the Derby, Qualifying, and the final series of the Open. First, I would like to thank all the participants for attending our trial. We hope you will come twice a year when we hold trials. I also would like to thank Keith Farmer and Mike Keen for their help. Mike shot fliers during the entire test and then came in and ran his dog last. That is great generosity from someone that was there only as a participant. Mike's dog was second in the Q, which shows how cool and collected Mike and Cash were during the event.

I would also especially like to thank Al Arthur and Karl Gunzer for running test dogs for the fourth series of the Open. They both went out of their way to assist the running of the trial. 

Thanks to all.


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

Alright Ammo- we may this weeks high point derby dog in Teton County Montana, but watch out because with 121 more points I will be chewing on your you know what. Damn but people forget how much fun the dogs can be and seem to overplay accomplishments- I am pulling for Micki and Bill as not only are you both primarly in love with Ammo and then the fantastic record you are acheiving-alot more fun than sending a check to a pro every month. Thanks for avoiding me this next weekend, I hate to see grown people cry so I hope you get the BLUE in Texas. Best of luck- Nora and Lanse


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

lanse brown said:


> Alright Ammo- we may this weeks high point derby dog in Teton County Montana, but watch out because with 121 more points I will be chewing on your you know what. Damn but people forget how much fun the dogs can be and seem to overplay accomplishments- I am pulling for Micki and Bill as not only are you both primarly in love with Ammo and then the fantastic record you are acheiving-alot more fun than sending a check to a pro every month. Thanks for avoiding me this next weekend, I hate to see grown people cry so I hope you get the BLUE in Texas. Best of luck- Nora and Lanse


Congrats Lanse and Nora on your Derby win...see you in Texas in December


----------



## Lock5Labs (Mar 21, 2009)

Congratulations Susan and Warren!


----------

